# Spinning- This came from spin off. We all need to do this at some time. lol lol



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Reviving Your Fiber Stash

How big is your stash of spinning fiber? How do you store it? Is there such a thing as too much fiber in your stash? 

Jillian Moreno says that your stash is a reflection of you. It is a personal time capsule of your spinning aspirations and color preferences. Do you have an abundance of one hue? Is there a shade that has lost its appeal? Are there braids and bumps that have started to felt? Jillian believes that wool is magic and that the path to revitalizing your stash is easier than you think.

Every once in a while, it is a good idea to drag out your stash, spread it out on the floor so that you can see it all, and take stock of your personal bounty of fibery goodness. Dive in and sort your fleece, roving, and top in one of Jillian's five categories:

1. Keep: 
This is true fiber love! You have plans for this fiber. No one can touch these tasty morsels.

2. Willing to sell or trade
The color is just wrong for you, or you just have too much of it. Your love for this fiber has waned. Let it go!
02 How big is your fiber stashB	
How big is your fiber stash?	

3. Unusable
The fiber has become felted and compressed to the point that it will no longer draft. 

4. Transform
This fiber is still usable, but could use a makeover. Do something more with it!

5. Maybe
You still have affection for this fiber, but something is not quite right with it. On the fence? Keep it!

Sorting your stash is the first step to help you figure out what to do with unloved, compressed, or downright unusable fiber and make it come alive again. Don't throw any of it away; revive it! By sorting your stash, you will be on your way to transforming your fiber collection and spinning up exciting new combinations of color and fiber.

Happy stash diving!
Elizabeth 
Elizabeth-50-50	Elizabeth Prose
Assistant Editor, Spin Off
SpinningDaily.com


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This was one of her questions. 
Is there such a thing as too much fiber in your stash? No never can have to much.... Is my answer. Just like yarn. lol lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Interesting article. Dyed braids become compacted over time. I unbraided mind and snap them. When I fall out of love with a braid I'll open it up and card it creating new batts. Those I then sell at my local Fibre store in the UK and folk buy them for either spinning or felting 

I only have half alpaca fleece which I still need to spin. Most has been used . I don't buy fleeces as I don't enjoy the prices of washing and getting it spin ready. Done it and doesn't do it for me. A local farmer in Scotland offered me 7 fleeces last week, free of charge. I might take them and find a spinner


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

different strokes for ... well, you know. I never sort anything for any other reason for color and for one reason, that's the way I think of it. If I was looking for a pc of lavendar roving, or yellow worsted, or pink silk, I would be able to remember its color, while fiber content or spun status would not be remembered 10 years later. In addition, when I find that yellow worsted, I want to see if there is any other yellow textured, or gold for hems and cuffs, and they would be in the same bin. I use translucent bins with lids (dust safe, but still circulate air), up on the top shelves of my storage area as they are the only safe thing to put up high. If this seems strange in terms of fiber content, it is because I mix any color of any fiber any time.... if you treat all projects as if they were silk, (cold water, delicate cycle, pat into shape and air dry on towels) then you can mix them all. Since I take care of them all the same way, color is all that matters.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I have too much fibre. I got several fleeces for free at work, both wool and alpaca. As I become more experienced as a spinner I realize that although beautiful the fibre is not of the best quality. It has a lot of vm and our shearer shears for speed not to give me a fleece worthy of spinning. There are a lot of second cuts. Still it is fibre that allows me to practice my spinning. I store my fibre in bags in our cedar closet. The closet is full of all sorts of clothing and blankets as well. I am not sure what I have! I guess that it is time to dig into it and see if I can find the strength to get rid of some of it.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Reviving Your Fiber Stash
> 
> How big is your stash of spinning fiber? How do you store it? Is there such a thing as too much fiber in your stash?
> 
> ...


Spread my stash around me on the floor???? I'd need a gym!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Spread my stash around me on the floor???? I'd need a gym!


LOL LOL


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just did this with my husband and he couldn't believe how much I have, I don't think it's too much but everyone has their opinion. Between fiber and yarn it filled our living room. I gave 6 bags of yarn to my sister and still have a large stash.


----------

